# Bluetooth bei Systemstart immer an

## Lenz

Hallo,

ein weiteres Problem, seit dem Kernelupdate auf 2.6.28-tuxonice-r1: Wenn ich das System boote, ist nach dem Laden des Kernels neuerdings Bluetooth standardmäßig immer angeschaltet. Vorher war es immer solange aus, bis man es mittels der entsprechende Tastenkombination aktiviert hat. Weiß jemand, wie ich das alte Verhalten wiederbekommen kann? Das fand ich nämlich besser...

LG, Lenz.

----------

## 69719

Du solltest mal den Treiber erwähnen...

Was anderes, was ist das denn für ein kicker Plugin, dass den Status des WLAN's in deinem Screenshot anzeigt? (http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png)

----------

## Lenz

Das nennt sich kwlaninfo und ist recht praktisch.

 *Quote:*   

> [I] net-wireless/kwlaninfo
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)0.9.4!m (~)0.9.5!m {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD xinerama}
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.9.5!m(23:23:23 08.10.2008)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -xinerama)
> ...

 

Treiber weiß ich nicht so genau, der ist glaub ich generisch. Der Chip ist von Broadcom, aber ich habe AFAIK keinen speziellen Treiber dafür in den Kernel gebaut. Nur Bluetooth-Support.

----------

## 69719

Zeig mal bitte die infos von

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep ^CONFIG_BT_

```

----------

## Lenz

Mach ich:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep ^CONFIG_BT_
> 
> CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y
> 
> CONFIG_BT_SCO=y
> ...

 

----------

## 69719

Läßt es sich denn noch mit der Tastenkombination deaktivieren? Und probier es nochmal mit dem alten Kernel, nicht das es doch an einem installiertem Paket liegt.

----------

## Lenz

Wenn ich den alten Kernel boote, ist es so wie gewollt: Bluetooth ist standardmäßig aus. Beim neuen Kernel lässt es sich mit der Tastenkombination FN-F5 (so über ACPI eingestellt) schon manuell abschalten, aber das find ich persönlich unschön. Natürlich könnte ich ein Script beim Start ausführen lassen, dass Bluetooth automatisch wieder deaktivert, aber wäre wieder nur ein rumgedoktore an den Symptomen. Wüsste lieber, woran das liegt.

----------

## 69719

Mit welchem Kernel funktioniert es denn und mit welchem nicht? Dann könnte ich mal schauen was sich im Quelltext geändert hat und ob es einen Kernelparameter gibt.

----------

## Lenz

Also mit tuxonice-2.6.23-r12 verhält es sich so, wie ich mir das vorstelle und wie es immer war (Bluetooth ist nach dem Starten erstmal aus), mit tuxonice-2.6.28-r1 ist es standardmäßig an. Aber ich will jetzt auch nicht zu große Umstände machen...

----------

## 69719

So wie ich es aus der Dokumentation entnehme wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben als

```

echo disable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth

```

in die /etc/conf.d/local.start zu schreiben.

----------

## Lenz

Machen wir's so. Ist zwar nicht die schönste Lösung, aber reicht. Danke für die Bemühungen!  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... ähnliches Problem hier: Bluetooth-Lampe leuchtet neuerdings (seit tuxonice-2.6.28) immer ... nur: ich habe überhaupt gar kein Bluetooth in den Kernel eingebaut ^^

Jemand ne Idee?

----------

## 69719

Manchmal ist es echt komisch... bei mir Leuchtet die WLAN Lampe wenn es aus ist und Bluetooth leutet nur wenn es an ist. Eventuell kommst du deinem Problem mit dem LED Support im Kernel näher.

----------

## toralf

Dies hier bekam ich von einem Kernel-Dev:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Toralf Förster wrote:
> 
> > I'm wondering why at my ThinkPad T41 the bluetooth LED is on even if I did not
> ...

 

----------

## Tariella

Vielleicht hilft der Artikel hier weiter: http://howflow.com/tricks/bluetooth_autostart_verhindern. Laut dem liegt es an udev.

----------

## Lenz

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Dies hier bekam ich von einem Kernel-Dev:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Toralf Förster wrote:
> ...

 

Naja, wenn ich's im BIOS ausstelle, kann ich's auch manuell nicht mehr aktivieren, das ist auch nicht das, was ich möchte.

 *Tariella wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft der Artikel hier weiter: http://howflow.com/tricks/bluetooth_autostart_verhindern. Laut dem liegt es an udev.

 

Danke für den Link, das hat aber auch nicht weitergeholfen, da Bluetooth mit 2.6.28 schon vor dem Laden von udev aktiviert ist.

Ich habe mich jetzt für die pragmatische Lösung mittels locale.start entschieden, das ist als Kompromiss ganz ok.

----------

## aZZe

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Tinkpad T42. Mit tuxonice-sources-2.6.28-r3 ist die Bluetooth Lampe ständig an, obwohl KEIN BLuetooth Modul im kernel aktiviert wurde (weil ich brauche es nicht). Einer eine Idee?

----------

